

How is Luminati.io different from Tor? - AlbertHoll

I need to do some massive web data collection -- does anyone know how Luminati.io is different from Tor or a proxy network?
======
Omri_Luminati
Hi Albert. I'm Omri with Luminati. The Luminati network is built on top of a
P2P consumer infrastructure, which provides several benefits over proxies and
Tor, such as an almost unlimited number of IPs, IPs that are actual devices
(not identified as proxies or Tor nodes), and are available in every city in
the world. This lets you collect data much faster, from more locations, and
more securely. You can contact me at omri at luminati dot io, or sign up for a
7 day free trial at lumianti.io

------
kseistrup
Luminati.io seems to be payware, Tor is free.

